# Erfahrungen mit LEVANZO???



## Karl Förster (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leutz,

bitte entschuldigt falls das hier nicht der richtige Platz für diesen Beitrag ist. Hab keine bessere Stelle gefunden.  

*Also, es um folgendes: *
Ich habe vielleicht vor eine Domain bei levanzo.de zu bestellen und da würde ich gerne wissen wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Provider hat? Ich will nämlich sichergehen, dass die Seiten schnell geladen werden, immer erreichbar sind und naja eben das was sonst alles wichtig ist.

Also im Detail:

Erreichbarkeit
Schnelligkeit
Schnelligkeit der Datenbank, denn es wird viel DB-Traffic geben

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dunsti (25. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

meines Wissens ist Pornex bei Levanzo. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen. 

Ansonsten kann ich Dir im Bezug auf Schnellig- und Erreichbarkeit http://www.hosteurope.de empfehlen. (da bin ich mit mittlerweile 5 Domains)



> bitte entschuldigt falls das hier nicht der richtige Platz für diesen Beitrag ist. Hab keine bessere Stelle gefunden.



hab den Beitrag entsprechend verschoben. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## mille (25. Oktober 2001)

also mmh, meine seiten laufen gut, aba ich hab och nicht sooooooooooviel db traffic ........
aba frag mich dann mal icq oda real *g*, ich hab ja halt levanzo


----------



## Karl Förster (25. Oktober 2001)

@ dunsti:

Danke für den Tip. Hab mir den Provider mal angesehn. Is mir aber etwas zu teuer. Zudem will ich höchstwarscheinlich eine .net Domain bestellen. Da ist Levanzo mit 10DM/Jahr gegenüber HostEurope mit 69DM/Jahr einfach mal billiger. 

@ pornex:

Jo stimmt ja, Du bist ja bei Levanzo. Ich meld mich demnächst mal bei dir.


----------



## Jarod (25. Oktober 2001)

also ich kann dunsti da nur zustimmen..bin auch bei hosteurope
(ehemals one2one) und bin vollkommen zufrieden! speed ist sahnemässig
und auch meine bisherigen dB experimente gingen fix 

greetz


----------

